# Pain medications that don't aggravate GERD



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Hi all:I have GERD, for which I take Prevacid. I'm having pain and inflammation in my foot, and Ibuprofen has always been my pain reliever, but now that I know I have GERD, I know Ibuprofen can aggravate GERD, as can aspirin, etc. What anti-inflammatory medications are out there that GERD people seem to be "cleared" to take (OTC or prescribed)? The podiatrist I saw mentioned Celebrex or Vioxx. Are these safe GERD medications? I'm going to my GP anyway, but thought I would see what people know. Actually, I still take Ibuprofen on and off since my recent GERD diagnosis, because it's like picking the lesser of two evils. I've been okay recently, but don't want to take it on a regular basis for my foot problem because of the GERD. Thanks for whatever input people have. Just curious. Like I said, I'm going to speak with my physician.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

When/if I need a mild pain medication, I use tylenol since others bother my stomach. I have also used naproxyn when I had dental surgery. For the most part, I stay away from most medications; I have had a terrible time with antibiotics, most of which I cannot take, and now pills for osteoarthritis, which I also cannot take. I can, however, use miacalcin (nasal spray) which gives me no problem. We are all different, so what works for me might not work for you. You m ight want to talk to your doctor about it. Phyllis


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I got another opinion on my foot problem, and I do in fact have bone spurs and some arthritis, which probably will need surgical intervention. For now, I am on methylprednisone to work on the inflammation. I told the podiatrist about my GERD, so we're starting with the methylprednisone, and after the 6 day course of it, I will go back to Tylenol for the pain. My concern was that Tylenol is not an anti-inflammatory though. For headaches, it has never helped me much, and if I take Ibuprofen on occasion if a headhache is really bad, I seem to do okay. But when I tried taking it daily for the foot pain, I did notice a flare-up of stomach pain. So I went to the Tylenol, which actually did seem to help a little. I may also see if Celebrex does okay, but I can't help but wonder if it's going to be just like Ibuprofen. It's too bad, because Ibuprofen has always done the job for me. When I had major surgery two years ago, I refused other pain medications on discharge and said the Ibuprofen would be fine. Now that I have GERD, it changes things. But like you said, it's individual. Maybe Naproxyn would be fine with my system. I see the doctor again in 3 weeks, and in the meantime, it will be the Tylenol in another week.(only when needed).


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I haven't noticed Celebrex aggrivating my GERD, but mine is not as severe as some on here. I've also taken Naproxen and prescription doses of ibuprofen. I think the Celebrex is supposed to be gentlest on your stomach of these? I'm generally fine as long as I take the pain meds with food.







And if I'm in pain and taking those meds, the pain relief is worth the risk of GI aggravation.Tylenol doesn't do much for me. I take OTC ibuprofen when my TMJ is acting up or I have a sinus headache or a twisted ankle or the like. I usually want the anti-inflammatory properties as well as the pain relief. I think it's funny how the TV ads say more doctors recommend Tylenol.. maybe for general pain, but mine have always recommended ibuprofen!When I need something stronger, like for my horrible menstrual cramps, I have taken 800mg ibuprofen, naproxen, or more recently celebrex. I tried vioxx once but the dose was too strong for me to take at once and it made me too dopey.


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

I had to chuckle at your comments about Tylenol. Tylenol does nothing for my headaches, so I will still take Ibuprofen as needed there. Kind of like picking between two evils. one type of pain VS another! I usually only need to take the Ibuprofen once, about 800 mg, and it takes care of my headache. As long as it is just once and not several days in a row, I can do okay with the Ibuprofen not bothering the stomach. But I did notice problems when I took it for 3 days in a row. So now I know to not. For this toe joint pain, I took the Tylenol VS nothing, and I think it actually did help the pain-but for headaches, it just doesn't do anything. I'm going to see if the Celebrex might be something to try, for ongoing pain relief. I'm on the medrol dose pack for the toe inflammation and pain-now today has been a better day. The problem is, the anti-inflammatory effect will wear off soon. once that happens, the increased pain is bound to come back, but I'll just have to play it by ear. I would love to not ever need take anything at all, but we can't judge when things flare up, now can we?? And it's hard to walk with pain! Can't win on this one, can I??


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Have you looked at your diet recently? Maybe it needs adjusting.


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Yes-I have started to watch my diet, and by trial and error have observed at least for me, it's a quantity issue. I can eat dessert/fatty type foods in moderation, but if I have excess amounts, then I will have problems. It stands to reason that people who don't have GERD are prone to get sick from time to time too due to unhealthy consumptions, but with something like GERD, it's far more frequent.


----------

